# sold the bianchi / pulled the trigger on a cr1 sl



## ted gould (Jan 22, 2007)

WOW!!! First ride today and can not get over the diff. a carbon , light , modern bike makes. It is such a sweet riding rocket! I feel I have made the right choice for western co. and all of the climbing we have in and around the vail valley. :thumbsup: Now I see what all the hype is all about. thanks Scott and Bob at SMCYCLES back in Az. The deal was to good to pass up. Glad to be in the SCOTT fam.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 13, 2006)

looks good! enjoy it.


----------



## cpritch06 (May 25, 2007)

Looks very nice. I'm not trying to stir the pot, but is that stack of spacers under the stem temporary or permanent? I believe (may be wrong), but at least I was told, that you didn't want to use a more than x" of spacers on a carbon steerer tube. (I can't remember the amount, like an inch comes to mind though). 
Like I said, not trying to poke at you, just didn't want to hear about how a Scott steerer tube snapped or that you were injured if it stressed and failed. 
Anyone know off hand if there is a spacer max limit for carbon steerer tubes?


----------



## ted gould (Jan 22, 2007)

the bike came with all those spacers soooo I would think it is safe to run the stack. Fits good the way it is although NOW I am a little sketchy about the set up


----------



## Roger H (Feb 8, 2002)

*Spacer height*

I'm not sure, but I believe the recommended maximum spacer height is around 30mm ( approx 1 1/4 inch). I believe they give you more than that to allow for different combinations. I know on mine, that if I go higher than that, I can feel the steering tube flex a little. Beautiful bike.


----------



## jon davies (Dec 13, 2006)

4 cm tops chaps.Hell we need 4cm these days with eveyone telling us we need tiny frames........


----------

